
Cambridge Analytica scrambles to halt Channel 4 exposé - foxh0und
https://www.ft.com/content/7ed1572c-2aa4-11e8-a34a-7e7563b0b0f4
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/VfEuT](http://archive.is/VfEuT)

[https://outline.com/gdN45D](https://outline.com/gdN45D)

~~~
chillidoor
Thank you for this.

------
sabertoothed
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXdYSQ6nu-M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXdYSQ6nu-M)

["Christopher Wylie, who worked for data firm Cambridge Analytica, reveals how
personal information was taken without authorisation in early 2014 to build a
system that could profile individual US voters in order to target them with
personalised political advertisements. At the time the company was owned by
the hedge fund billionaire Robert Mercer, and headed at the time by Donald
Trump’s key adviser, Steve Bannon. Its CEO is Alexander Nix"]

